# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دوره تنمية المهارات الاداريه والاشرافيه والقيادية تعقد في الاردن دبي مصر لبنان المغرب

## دورة تدريبية

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :*تنميه المهارات الاداريه والاشرافيه والقيادية*
* باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب**كما نقدم لكم دورات تدريبية في مختلف المجالات :**
**دورات إدارة الموارد البشرية والتدريب* *دورات القيادة والادارة* *الدورات المالية والمحاسبية**دورات البنوك والمصارف**دورات السكرتارية وإدارة المكاتب**دورات العلاقات العامة والإعلام**دورات الأمن والسلامة العامة والصحة المهنية**دورات الجودة**دورات إدارة المشتريات والمخازن**دورات الهندسة والصيانة**دورات تقنية المعلومات**دورات التأمين**دورات البترول**دورات القانون**تاريخ انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :**تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام**اماكن انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :* أماكن الانعقاد الدورات التي ستعقد في عمّان - الأردن الدورات التي ستعقد في دبي - الإمارات العربية المتحدة الدورات التي ستعقد في إسطنبول - تركيا الدورات التي ستعقد في تونس - تونس الدورات التي ستعقد في القاهرة - مصر الدورات التي ستعقد في شرم الشيخ - مصر الدورات التي ستعقد في بيروت - لبنان الدورات التي ستعقد في الدار البيضاء - المغرب الدورات التي ستعقد في برشلونة - إسبانيا الدورات التي ستعقد في مدريد - إسبانيا الدورات التي ستعقد في سنغافورة - سنغافورة الدورات التي ستعقد في تبليسي - جورجيا الدورات التي ستعقد في جاكرتا - أندونيسيا الدورات التي ستعقد في كوالالمبور - ماليزيا الدورات التي ستعقد في لندن - المملكة المتحدة الدورات التي ستعقد في باريس - فرنسا الدورات التي ستعقد في روما - إيطاليا الدورات التي ستعقد في بانكوك - تايلاند الدورات التي ستعقد في بكين - الصين الدورات التي ستعقد في برلين - ألمانيا الدورات التي ستعقد في أوتاوا - كندا الدورات التي ستعقد في واشنطن - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية*
**ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :**الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com**البريد الالكتروني :* *info@almjd-hr.com**هاتف واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255*وفيما يلي بقية الدورات الادارية * *·         دورة تنميه المهارات الاداريه والاشرافيه والقياديه**·         دورة ادارة الوقت و تنظيم العمل**·         دورة التخطيط الاسترتيجي الابتكاري ومؤشرات قياس الاداء الرئيسيه وبطاقات الاداء المتوازنه**·         دورة المهارات المتكامله في ادارة الازمات والمخاطر و الكوارث و النكبات**·         دورة المهارات المتكامله في ادارة و تخطيط وتقييم المشاريع**·         دورة هندسه النجاح وتطوير الذات**·         دورة المهارات المتكامله في ادارة التغيير واعادة بناء العمليات الهندره**·       دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في التدقيق والرقابة الادارية**·       دورة الامداد و الدعم اللوجستي**·       دورة حل المشكلات و اتخاذ القرارات**·       دورة تنمية المهارات الادارية لأخصائي المتابعة**·       دورة مهارات الادارة الوسطى**·       دورة أنماط الشخصيات الادارية و القيادية**·       دورة تبسيط إجراءات العمل لإنتاجية افضل**·       دورة بطاقات الاداء المتوازنه**·       دورة بناء القدرات المؤسسيه**·       دورة المدير المعاصر في القرن الحادي العشرين**·       دورة اعداد قادة المستقبل**·       دورة إستراتيجيات طرق التدريس الحديثة**·       دورة مهارات الادارة الفعالة**·       دورة طرق و اساليب تحسين الانتاجية و زيادة الربحيه**·       دورة الموظفين الجدد**·       دورة فن القيادة الادارية**·       دورة القيادة الادارية الشاملة**·       دورة ادارة العمل الجماعى**·       دورة سيكلوجية الإتصال الفعال , التأثير , الاقناع واعداد وتنفيذ استراتيجية التفاوض**·       دورة افضل الممارسات والتميز فى القيادة وادارة الأداء والتوجيه لانجاز الاهداف**·       دورة قيادة مجموعات العمل , بناء روح المبادرة وتطوير الابداع فى الفرق**·       دورة التفكير الاستراتيجي والتخطيط**·       دورة صياغة الاستراتيجية ووضع الأهداف ورسم السياسات**·       دورة إدارة الأزمات الإعلامية**·       دورة التخطيط ،التنظيم واتنسيق ،الاتصال، قوة الذاكرة ، جدولة الاعمال والتعامل مع الضغوط**·       دورة تحقيق اقصى قدر من الكفاءة ، الفعاليه ، الانتاجية وتقليل الوقت والجهد**·       دورة تقنيات الاتصالات التنظيمية لمجموعات العمل**·       دورة المهارات التنفيذية ، العقل التحليلي والتفكير النقدي والحس الابداعى**·       دورة الرؤية الابداعية تفويض والتمييز في اتخاذ القرار**·       دورة التميز الإداري وإنجاز المهام الصعبة بفعالية**·       دورة مهارات تقديم االاستشارات الإدارية**·       دورة السياسات العامة للقيادة التنفيذية, تقييم وتحليل التحديات والتخطيط الإستراتيجي**·       دورة التخطيط الاستراتيجي المتقدم وتطبيق الخطط الاستراتيجية للتميز المؤسسى**·       دورة تعزيز الفعالية الإدارية وبناء ثقافة تنظيمية وتحفيز الإبداع والابتكار**·       دورة التحكم والسيطرة على الإجهاد والضغوط وتعزيز الطاقة الايجابية للتميز فى الاداء**·       دورة التخطيط الاستراتيجي وتحليل السيناريوهات وآليات اتخاذ القرار**·       دورة مهارات القيادة ° : الكفاءة وافضل الممارسات**·       دورة المهارات الاشرافية المتقدمة والكفاءة في تسيير العمل**·       دورة دبلوم إدارة الأعمال بتقنيات الـ NLP**·       دورة آليات الإدارة الذكية والكفاءة القيادية**·       دورة إدارة الذات وفن التحفيز الفعال وقيادة الآخرين**·       دورة الإبداع الإداري والقيادي للإشراف الفعال**·       دورة قيادة الاستشراف الاستراتيجي وتشكيل المستقبل**·       دورة المهارات التحليلية والتفكير الابداعي- مستوى متقدم**·       دورة القيادة عالية الأداء : الإستراتيجيات الحديثة والأساليب الإبداعية**·       دورة الكفاءة الاشرافية في تعزيز العمل بمنظومة التميز**·       دورة القيادة والإدارة من منظور علمي وفكري**·       دورة المهارات التفاوضية المتقدمة ودبلوماسية الإقناع وإدارة المواقف**·       دورة الكفاءة والفعالية وتقليل الجهد وتعزيز الإنتاجية**·       دورة الاشراف الإبداعي وتعزيز العمل بالجودة والتميز**·       دورة الإدارة الاستراتيجية وتصميم سياسات التميز**·       دورة تنمية مهارة الذكاء العاطفي وسياسة النجاح في العمل**·       دورة الممارسات القيادية المتقدمة والكفاءة الإدارية**·       دورة افضل ممارسات القيادة الابتكارية والاداء المتميز**·       دورة تنظيم وتطوير شبكة العمل المؤسسى وفق نماذج التميز العالمية**·       دورة التفكير الابداعي والابتكار وجدارة التجديد في العمل**·       دورة الأساليب القيادية الحديثة و تطبيقاتها الإبداعية**·       دورة استراتيجيات القيادة الخادمة**·       دورة المهارات الادارية والسلوكية المتميزة**·       دورة الإدارة في الظروف المعقدة**·       دورة الاستراتيجيات الحديثة في القيادة التحفيزية الفعالة**·       دورة نظم واستراتيجيات الإدارة الديناميكية الحديثة**·       دورة الإبداع في تحقيق أعلى مستويات الفاعلية والكفاءة والإنتاجية**·       دورة الاتصال الفعال والتميز في دبلوماسية التعامل والتاثير في الآخرين**·       دورة المنهجية العملية الحديثة لإعداد التقارير المتكاملة**·       دورة التميز السلوكي و الأخلاقي في العمل**·       دورة الرؤية الإبداعية في إدارة الأعمال بمنهجية فرق العمل**·       دورة القيادة ودبلوماسية الإدارة في إحداث وإدارة التغيير**·       دورة القائد المتميز والإبداع القيادي – مستوى متقدم**·       دورة المفاهيم الحديثة في الإبداع والتميز الوظيفي**·       دورة الإستراتيجيات الفعالة لإدارة التميز والإبداع الإداري**·       دورة فن ادارة المخاطر والازمات المالية والادارية**·       دورة التفكير التحليلي والاستراتيجي في إدارة الأعمال الفعالة**·       دورة مهارات الإشراف الفعال والقيادة الإشراقية المتقدمة**·       دورة الاساليب الحديثة لبناء فرق العمل و تنمية روح الفريق**·       دورة الاتجاهات والأساليب الحديثة في القيادة الاستراتيجية**·       دورة مهارات التأثير والإقناع واحترافية التعامل في بيئة العمل**·       دورة برمجة الأولويات والتعامل مع الضغوط وصناعة القرار**·       دورة إدارة الاعمال المصغر**·       دورة الادارة الابداعية والابتكارية ومهارات القيادة المتميزة**·       دورة القيادة الابتكارية وادارة المؤسسات**·       دورة الإبداع والتميز القيادي والتنظيمي لفرق العمل**·       دورة الابداع والابتكار في التخطيط والمتابعة والريادة في العمل**·       دورة إدارة واستثمار الوقت وتحديد الأولويات ووضع الأهداف**·       دورة التخطيط وتنظيم الإدارة وأساليب القيادة الأصيلة**·       دورة الكفاءة الاشرافية في تعزيز العمل بمنظومة التميز**·       دورة اعداد وإدارة الخطط بالبعدين الاستراتيجي والتشغيلي* 
*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

